# Joiseygal's 2009 Halloween Display



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Although it rained at 7pm and the wind was nasty, it still was a great Halloween. I had about 50-60 people because of the weather, but my props didn't give me any problems and I love the response of the crowd. I made a video of my Halloween display. Sorry I have mostly pictures because I didn't get a chance to video because of the weather. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool! I like the projection on the tent, thats a neat effect. and the hanging guy's movement looks really realistic. nice job


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What's the big brown furry thing in the crotch of the tree??

Looks good! I like the photo opportunity idea!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> What's the big brown furry thing in the crotch of the tree??
> 
> Looks good! I like the photo opportunity idea!


I think you might be asking about the weapons I put on the tree. I actually sprayed Great Stuff on the tree and put the weapons on the Great Stuff until it dried. After it dried I sprayed red and black paint on the Great Stuff to have it appear like blood. I posted a picture of it that shows it on the left side of the picture.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sharon, looks really good. Wish we could have stuck around to see it lit at night.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Great Job!! See ya soon!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Great job Joiseygal. I like your set up, the poor fella in the tree is great!.....but wheres peter,peter...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your nice comments!



The Creepster said:


> Great job Joiseygal. I like your set up, the poor fella in the tree is great!.....but wheres peter,peter...


I don't get Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater back until after Halloween. I will be displaying him next year.  Thanks!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments!
> 
> I don't get Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater back until after Halloween. I will be displaying him next year.  Thanks!


Ahhh...bummer...I also forgot to tell you great job on the groundbreaker very gooey looking...thats good!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice job. I like the photo op station you set up. I need to do something like that next year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome job! Looks great!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Very cool. Nice setup.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

very Cool. That torso hanging from the house looks like Danzig! I like the blend of blood n gore with a photo op for kids, that makes my black heart flutter!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice setup ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Your setup looks fantastic. The Hangman looks great, but, everytime I look at it it reminds of you as it's so skinny. Glad to hear all your props worked in the rain. The rain was certainly a bummer.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the contrast of your cheerful looking jack-o-lanterns paired with such gruesome creatures.

That scarecrow is the best! Lucky you don't live next to me because he might have magically found his way into our yard:googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice looking set up. glad to hear props worked in the rain. Very nice movement on guy in the tree, looks really good. Good job all the way around.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Awww I love it! Looks like a big hit again this year. The props looked their best as always. Great job girl! I need to get moving on trying to get you a copy of that video of Trish's party. Keep in touch girl!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, love the charred ground breaker guy and the dude hanging from the tree is creeeepy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! I really had a good time and although I can always improve on my props I am very satisfied with the results of my third year decorating. I really want to make more moving props and I have to improve on my graveyard. Work definitely needs to be done for next year, but I think I need a month to recover from the haunt I worked at and displaying and taking down my Halloween display. Thanks again!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice gore-factor.

Do you get a lot of comments on your thrasher in the tree?
I like your photo-op a lot.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought I posted here the other night?? Really like the set up. The hanging guy is great. I like the chained guy in the chair also. Is that a shiatsu? But you have a good scary look. How did the small tot's do with it. I haven't done any gore stuff. This was year I did add some scary. The little ones wouldn't go past him. Once he jumped out at them they back tracked and come to the front. So I am thinking of doing a path for smaller kids. Trying to figure out a suggested age for each direction.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> I thought I posted here the other night?? Really like the set up. The hanging guy is great. I like the chained guy in the chair also. Is that a shiatsu? But you have a good scary look. How did the small tot's do with it. I haven't done any gore stuff. This was year I did add some scary. The little ones wouldn't go past him. Once he jumped out at them they back tracked and come to the front. So I am thinking of doing a path for smaller kids. Trying to figure out a suggested age for each direction.


Yes the chained up guy is a shiatsu massager. I actually changed his face three times until I decided to put a mask on him. Here is the video of the first face I did for him. 




I have my display up all month so I see a lot of the parents bringing the little ones by to prepare them. I usually try to show them that it is just chicken wire, or foam under the prop. It works most of the time I even try to do the same thing on Halloween if I get the chance. I also show them my singing skeleton when they are scared of the other props and usually they get a kick out of it. Sorry I didn't have video of this prop during Halloween, but he was there.




Thanks for your comments and Haunted Bayou the hangman was a big hit!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Joiseygal that looks great you really like gore and guts!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I think the photo op or the hanging man is my favorite. Nice job. Sorry you got the rain. It cleared out of here about 2 and my yard was a muddy mess.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! Yes I do love gore and guts! I do try to make a prop without blood, but for some reason the red paint always comes out. Anyway lowdwnrob the hangman was from the wiper motor I bought off of you. I used the other wiper motor on the prop we made today at the NJ/PA Make and Take for the rocking granny. Thanks again the wiper motors they worked great!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I am so jealous of you turnout.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sharon How did I miss this! Great Job! I love the singing skeleton and the butler! the tent projection was cool too!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

diggerc said:


> I am so jealous of you turnout.


Actually that is how I feel when I look at your display and so many others. I guess it is hard to live up to your own standards. I wasn't even going to send this to the Hauntforum DVD this year because I didn't think it was that good. I think I have improved from last year, but it isn't really up to my standards. I had to put the canopy in the gap where the graveyard fence was because I ran out of wood. Next year I plan on having the graveyard fence completed. Thanks to Ken suppling the wood.  Anyway thanks for the compliments it does make me think that it has potential to become bigger and better. Oh and all the props we make at the Make and Take gives me the skill I need to improve. You guys are great!!!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Sharon I've been setting up a haunt for Halloween since before I was Courtney's age. Doing the same theme. When i get it right I'll think about a new one.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

The photo op was a great touch! Really helps get the tots involved and gives them something tangible to remember the haunt by.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the photo op idea! Great display!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad those motors worked out for you. I wish I could get more. I have so many things I want to make. Great display.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice setup Joisey! I really like the hanging figure.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, I know I saw this video before. I wonder why I didnt post on it. Well, Great setup JG, The video was just as fun to watch the second time around.  I really love that hanging dude swinging his legs back and forth. Thats GREAT!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Actually that is how I feel when I look at your display and so many others. I guess it is hard to live up to your own standards. I wasn't even going to send this to the Hauntforum DVD this year because I didn't think it was that good. I think I have improved from last year, but it isn't really up to my standards.


My standard is loving Halloween and by the looks of your yard haunt it looks like you love Halloween too.As haunters we are here to keep the tradition of Halloween alive by passing it along to neighbors and friends.

One Jack o lantern on a step by my standards is a celebration of Halloween.

Your haunt is awesome and your videos are amazing...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone and yes NoahFentz I do love Halloween! I guess that is my competitive edge that drives me to do better. I am very happy with my display and I know it has improved extremely compared to last year. Thanks to the NJ/PA Make and Take. I'm so happy we have such talented people on this forum that we can learn from. I never knew when I joined this forum a year in a half ago how much I look at things differently. I can't go past a yard sale, curby's or a thrift store withtout thinking about what I could find to make something for Halloween. It is a 365 day Halloween Adventure!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That hang man is amazing he looks real I bet alots of TOT's were scared to come to your house!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey JG, I'm just seeing the video for the first time. What a great setup! Isn't it fun trying to out-do yourself each year? At least you had home-made animatronics...I'm just getting around to those this year. I'm looking forward to the M&T too as a fun learning experience. And I also find myself hunting at curby's. As I've said before, my family thinks I'm a little off and so what...it's MY hobby and I thoroughly enjoy it and enjoy making it fun for the TOT's!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Scarymovie and Madmomma.  I think every Haunter has one person in the family that thinks they are strange. That would be my daughter in my case, but that is why the forum is great because we all understand each other.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

I just saw your video tonight, great job! That's pretty cool using the shiatsu massager for the chained up guy, very innovative!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nightwing said:


> I just saw your video tonight, great job! That's pretty cool using the shiatsu massager for the chained up guy, very innovative!


I wish I could take credit for the shiatsu massager prop, but I got that from the joker. Here is the link: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17069&highlight=shaitsu


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Haunt Joiseygal! Look forward to seeing next year's!


----------

